# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  حذف یک سایت از گوگل

## maysamscript

سلام
من می خوام آدرس یک سایت را عوض کنم . چجوری میشه به گوگل فهموند که آدرس سایت عوض شده به طوری که دیگه سایت قبلی رو تو نتایج نیاره و سایت جدید رو جایگزین کنه. چنین چیزی امکان پذیر هست؟

----------


## BahmanDB

http://www.google.com/support/webmas...&answer=156412

----------


## hueman

تمامی موتورهای جستجو بخشی برای مدیرت وبسایت های وبمسترها دارن که توی اون میتونین به میدیریت کردن مسائل مربوط به جستجو و دیدن آمارها و ... بپردازین
گوگل آنالیتیکس برای گوگل و سایت اکسپلورر برای یاهو

----------


## emad_67

لینکی که جناب BahmanDB دادن برای حذف یک مطلب به طور کامل هست. برای کاری که شما می خوای بکنی بهترین راه اینه که آدرس های فعلی رو به صورت 301 ریدایرکت کنی روی آدرس های جدید.
توی webmaster tools گوگل در قسمت site configuration، بخشی هست با نام change of address که مراحل تغییر آدرس رو به یک دامین جدید نوشته، اون قسمت رو بخون.

----------

